# Mast/Riser wire



## guitarchris (Jan 16, 2009)

What are most of you guys using on 200A resi risers (2" rigid w/ weather head)? I haven't done an overhead service in years that the Poco didn't do the mast. This one needs to be nice/not PVC and I don't think they would do it like I want. I think the last one I did I either didn't run the wire in or stuck a peice of 4/0 AL USE triplex. They might not require the wire to be in, can't remember. This is in central NC.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If is is a mast then it must be 2" rigid. A mast will usually support the overhear drop. A riser does not support the overhead lines so pvc is adequate


----------



## guitarchris (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes Mast. The question was do you generally provide the wire or let the poco? If any of you are providing the wire what are you using? I didn't provide the wire for the one I did today, but it got me thinking about what would be the correct type.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

if it is a riser i usally use EMT or pvc.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Do you have clearance, Clerance?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

If it penetrates the roof we have to run rigid. If it doesn't we run PVC. 4/0 xhhw-2 AL conductors.


----------



## guitarchris (Jan 16, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Do you have clearance, Clerance?


We have clearance since we added the mast . Before, the service change the attachment point was at about 8.5 ft. The roof was about 9'. There was no overhang on the roof so I just ran the rigid up and strapped it with two hole straps with 4" lags so it wouldn't pull off the wall. Simple install, turned out great, especially compared to what they had before. Should have taken pictures of the crap they had......the bottom of a coke can glued/painted to the old meter base as a KO seal, SE pinched between panel can and outside sheeting and brought into the back KO with no connector or bushing, etc. It was a true hack's mess.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

What does the PoCo want?

Most utility companies have their standards available, free, on the internet. For example, here is a link to one in Arkansas: http://www.entergy-arkansas.com/Glo...tallation_standards/2008/ResOH_above_roof.pdf

I included the link, so that you can see the detail that such specs have. Yours is probably very similar - but it's worth checking out.

Typically, you need to provide enough wire that there is at least 36" available to the linesman. You will need to mark the neutral- maybe even be required to use shrink tube or white insulation, rather than just tape. You may also be required to provide the attachment bracket for the PoCo line. You mast need to guy or brace the mast as well.

You are generally not required to provide the connectors; the PoCo likes their own.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Buying triplex USE is usually cheaper than individual cuts of XHHW. 

And yes, it is dual rated, friggin' nazis.:laughing:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a 200amp with a 2" galv. riser with 2-2/0 cu & 1-1/0 and roof boot.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.southwire.com/products/RHHRHWUSEOEM.htm


----------

